

Accessibility of Google+: Will Blind Users Be +1ing? - Isofarro
http://noeyesneeded.com/2011/06/accessibility-of-google-will-blind-users-be-1ing/

======
stitchy
Interesting article. I tend to forget about accessibility issues on the web. I
imagine something like Google+ or Facebook would be fairly difficult for blind
users to navigate with so many asynchronous calls batting about.

On a somewhat unrelated note, are there any usability aids for smartphone
users out there? Something like the Voiceover application mentioned in the
article?

Edit: I'm mostly curious about Android phones.

